# La ghigliottina



## Andrea Lila (1 Febbraio 2017)

Confesso di avere una passione per la ghigliottina  e propongo di inserirla (egoist!).

Proviamo. Se piace e prende piede si continua, altrimenti fate finta che non abbia detto nulla.

Regole: si propongono 5 parole con denominatore comune che va indovinato . I tentativi sono infiniti e il primo che ce la fa propone la successiva. Non sono ammessi nomi propri.



Parto con la prima di una facilità assoluta tanto per rompere il ghiaccio:


- FUOCO
- PRESIDENTE
- PAPA
- CANTANTE
- PASTIGLIA


Ps: dimenticavo che sarebbe auspicabile, ma non indispensabile, una spiegazione circa l'attinenza della propria risposta ad ogni parola dell'elenco


----------



## Buscopann (1 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Confesso di avere una passione per la ghigliottina  e propongo di inserirla (egoist!).
> 
> Proviamo. Se piace e prende piede si continua, altrimenti fate finta che non abbia detto nulla.
> 
> ...


Merda..l'hai fatta proprio difficile. Ci sto pensando da quasi un'ora e non ho trovato mezza parola..
Vado a letto..che mi cala la palpebra. Domani ho un'ora di macchina per arrivare a Muggia. Giuro che ci penso 

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2017)

Abche io zero
Continuo a pensarci


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Fumo


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Febbraio 2017)

Primo aiutino: la prima parola può essere fuorviante e anche la quinta, se non viene in mente all'istante l'abbinamento, si può ignorare.


Domani ne aggiungo una sesta.


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fumo


No, senora.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Capo


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capo


No, mi spiace.


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Febbraio 2017)

Ragazzi, eliminare il "non sono ammessi nomi propri" dal mini regolamento,  chè mi è sfuggito pensando ad una versione più complessa. 


Scusassero, poi capirete perchè :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ragazzi, eliminare il "non sono ammessi nomi propri" dal mini regolamento,  chè mi è sfuggito pensando ad una versione più complessa.
> 
> 
> Scusassero, poi capirete perchè :rotfl:


Tu me voi fa uscì pazza :rotfl:


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu me voi fa uscì pazza :rotfl:



E' un aiutone


----------



## ipazia (1 Febbraio 2017)

il Silvio nazionale?


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> il Silvio nazionale?



Nein.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

Fortuna che era facile:rofl:


----------



## ipazia (1 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Nein.


umh...

chissà che il sonno porti ispirazione...notte a tutt*


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> umh...
> 
> chissà che il sonno porti ispirazione...notte a tutt*


Ciao  notte


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu me voi fa uscì pazza :rotfl:





Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Confesso di avere una passione per la ghigliottina  e propongo di inserirla (egoist!).
> 
> Proviamo. Se piace e prende piede si continua, altrimenti fate finta che non abbia detto nulla.
> 
> ...


 Francesco fuoco (economista) Francesco Cossiga presidente , papa Francesco , Francesco Renga cantante, pastiglia ..... di San Francesco (magari la prendeva anche lui in caso di bisogno)


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Francesco fuoco (economista) Francesco Cossiga presidente , papa Francesco , Francesco Renga cantante, pastiglia ..... di San Francesco (magari la prendeva anche lui in caso di bisogno)


Brava mi era venuto in mente anche a me ma non mi è  venuto in mente Renga e tanto meno la pastiglia 
Ora tocca a te gin


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Brava mi era venuto in mente anche a me ma non mi è  venuto in mente Renga e tanto meno la pastiglia
> Ora tocca a te gin


Hai deciso che ha indovinato?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai deciso che ha indovinato?


Secondo me si ...chiedo però l'intervento di [MENTION=2955]Andrea[/MENTION]lila :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2017)

Maiale:

Presidenti e Papi maiali ce sono stati.
Il maiale cotto a fuoco lento. La bocca del maiale.
E poi.. Ci sarà un cazzo di maiale che prende 'na pastiglia di antibiotico no? :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Febbraio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Francesco fuoco (economista) Francesco Cossiga presidente , papa Francesco , Francesco Renga cantante, pastiglia ..... di San Francesco (magari la prendeva anche lui in caso di bisogno)


Mi spiace, non è la risposta esatta . Però brava!


Aggiungo RE.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Maiale:
> 
> Presidenti e Papi maiali ce sono stati.
> Il maiale cotto a fuoco lento. La bocca del maiale.
> ...


:rotfl: buongiorno 

Ma sarai maiale ? :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Mi spiace, non è la risposta esatta . Però brava!
> 
> 
> Aggiungo RE.


Come non è  ? Che figura e merda ho fatto :rofl:


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Maiale:
> 
> Presidenti e Papi maiali ce sono stati.
> Il maiale cotto a fuoco lento. La bocca del maiale.
> ...



None.


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come non è  ? Che figura e merda ho fatto :rofl:


Ma figurati


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma figurati


Sto a mori dal ridere :rofl:


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2017)

Cuore


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cuore


Tu vai a cazzum  :rofl:


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu vai a cazzum  :rofl:


Un po' come ho sempre fatto con le donne. sparo nel mucchio e magari rimedio qualcosa :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Un po' come ho sempre fatto con le donne. sparo nel mucchio e magari rimedio qualcosa :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


in effetti é una tecnica che può fare buoni frutti


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cuore





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu vai a cazzum  :rofl:


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


>


Ho vinto qualche cosa? :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ho vinto qualche cosa? :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann



Se la indovini vinci di impazzirti a creare una ghigliottina nuova :condom:


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2017)

VOCE


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> VOCE


Non ci siamo. Aggiungo SEGNO.


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Non ci siamo. Aggiungo SEGNO.


LEONE!!!


HO VINTO!! HO VINTO!! :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> LEONE!!!
> 
> 
> HO VINTO!! HO VINTO!! :carneval:
> ...





Yeahhhhhhh!!!!!!:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> LEONE!!!
> 
> 
> HO VINTO!! HO VINTO!! :carneval:
> ...


uff ma la pastiglia?


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> uff ma la pastiglia?


Sono da telefono e di corsa, non posso postarti foto. Le famosissime pastiglie Leone!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Sono da telefono e di corsa, non posso postarti foto. Le famosissime pastiglie Leone!!!


Mmmhhh poi mi dici


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2017)

Si parte col secondo. Da che l'ho fatto facile 

PIEDI

DIAMANTE

CANE

TIRO

CUORE


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Febbraio 2017)

Colpo?


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Colpo?


Riprova. Sarai più fortunata 

Buscopann


----------



## andrea53 (2 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si parte col secondo. Da che l'ho fatto facile
> 
> PIEDI
> 
> ...


Pietra?


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Pietra?


None..

Però ci stava bene :up:

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> LEONE!!!
> 
> 
> HO VINTO!! HO VINTO!! :carneval:
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Nero


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nero


Acqua, acqua 

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Ali


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ali


Niente..per gli aiuti dipende tutto da [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION].
Il primo quando posta le cosce :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Niente..per gli aiuti dipende tutto da [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION].
> Il primo quando posta le cosce :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


ahaha su Maremma maiala però ah ah ah ah


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2017)

battuta?


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ahaha su Maremma maiala però ah ah ah ah


Il patrimonio CUL-turale italiano è un bene di tutti, non di pochi privilegiati 

Buscopann


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il patrimonio CUL-turale italiano è un bene di tutti, non di pochi privilegiati
> 
> Buscopann


 freddo


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Riprova. Sarai più fortunata
> 
> Buscopann



Ti vendichi, eh?


Piatto?

Piedi piatti
Diamante piatto (esiste una linea di piatti, ho verificato )
Cane nel piatto (se magna pure)
Tiro di piatto che te lo dico a fare
Cuore piatto ce l'ha chi arriva qui :rotfl:


Vabbè, dai, lo so che non è giusto, ci ho provato


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> freddo


Si fa freddo, ma non è la soluzione :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ti vendichi, eh?
> 
> 
> Piatto?
> ...


Acqua, acqua..acquazzone direi 

Buscopann


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Acqua, acqua..acquazzone direi
> 
> Buscopann


pietra


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Acqua, acqua..acquazzone direi
> 
> Buscopann



Uff.


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> battuta?


No..quelle le faccio io ma non sempre mi vengono bene :carneval:

Toh..chi si rivede! Come va? Mi mancavi tu..ma per davvero! E non è una battuta 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> pietra


Già  detto! 

 [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION].  Urge un aiuto 

Buscopann


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Febbraio 2017)

Ce l'hooooooo!!!! Tadadannnnn!!!


E' PUNTA :strepitoso:


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No..quelle le faccio io ma non sempre mi vengono bene :carneval:
> 
> Toh..chi si rivede! Come va? Mi mancavi tu..ma per davvero! E non è una battuta
> 
> Buscopann


questo gioco mi piace molto e
tu mi hai scippato la risposta precedente.
dicevo battere  / battuta e avevo un filo logico per tutto.
mannaggia


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ce l'hooooooo!!!! Tadadannnnn!!!
> 
> 
> E' PUNTA :strepitoso:


:up:


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ce l'hooooooo!!!! Tadadannnnn!!!
> 
> 
> E' PUNTA :strepitoso:


Hai vinto!!!

Buscopann

PS. Giusto in tempi..che mo ho un'ora di strada per tornare a casa


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo gioco mi piace molto e
> tu mi hai scippato la risposta precedente.
> dicevo battere  / battuta e avevo un filo logico per tutto.
> mannaggia


Battute a parte. Per me è un piacere rileggerti :up:

Buscopann


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Hai vinto!!!
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS. Giusto in tempi..che mo ho un'ora di strada per tornare a casa





Vado con la prossima:


- LANA

- ALTARE

- CEMENTO

- ARTE

- OCCHIO


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Vado con la prossima:
> 
> 
> - LANA
> ...


Vetro


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vetro


WOWWWW!!!!!


Bravissima :up:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> WOWWWW!!!!!
> 
> 
> Bravissima :up:


Normalmente sono brava. Mi sono accanita con quelle che non capivo :sbatti:

Mi ha aiutato il cemento. Ho una passione smodata per il vetrocemento


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Cuore
Luna
gatto
porco
pistola


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cuore
> Luna
> gatto
> porco
> pistola



Cane?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Cane?


:unhappy: Indovinato!


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :unhappy: Indovinato!








- PILOTA

- CARABINIERI

- TRICOLORE

- OCCHI

- DOLCE


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> - PILOTA
> 
> - CARABINIERI
> 
> ...


Fiamma


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Fiamma



Mizzica, tocca impegnarmi di più. E' durata due minuti scarsi :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Mizzica, tocca impegnarmi di più. E' durata due minuti scarsi :rotfl:


Ero altrove:unhappy:





Maledetta pipì :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> battuta?


Ciao Minerva !


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Fiamma





Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Mizzica, tocca impegnarmi di più. E' durata due minuti scarsi :rotfl:


il dolce con la fiamma
crema catalana


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2017)

Si riparte

PIEDE

ARTE

FULMINE

BOTTONI

NERVI


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> il dolce con la fiamma
> crema catalana


Oppure cuocere a fiamma dolce


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Oppure cuocere a fiamma dolce


Vero


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si riparte
> 
> PIEDE
> 
> ...


Saltare


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Saltare


Rullo di tamburi
.















Sbagliato..me spiass :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

alco:










:unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Guerra


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guerra


Fanculo..hai vinto! 

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Fanculo..hai vinto!
> 
> Buscopann


:bleble:


----------



## andrea53 (2 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guerra


stavo per scriverlo io... 
La guerra dei bottoni: che cos'è la democrazia? La democrazia è dove tutti pagano uguale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
"quando saremo adulti diventeremo stupidi come loro" (finale) 
Quelli di Longeverne e quelli di Velrans... Letto il romanzo da bambino, un'era geologica fa. 
E visto il film in TV, quello del 1962.
Il libro che amai di più nella mia prima adolescenza.


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> stavo per scriverlo io...
> La guerra dei bottoni: che cos'è la democrazia? La democrazia è dove tutti pagano uguale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> "quando saremo adulti diventeremo stupidi come loro" (finale)
> Quelli di Longeverne e quelli di Velrans... Letto il romanzo da bambino, un'era geologica fa.
> ...


Visto il film, ma ero troppo piccolo secondo me. Forse dovrei rivederlo ora con altri occhi 

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Sono buona:

moto
auto
abito
porzione
lifting


----------



## andrea53 (2 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Visto il film, ma ero troppo piccolo secondo me. Forse dovrei rivederlo ora con altri occhi
> 
> Buscopann


sì, secondo me va rivisto con gli occhi degli adulti. dopo averlo visto con gli occhi dei bambini...:up:


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2017)

cambio (no....e porzione?)


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> cambio (no....e porzione?)


No


----------



## Buscopann (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono buona:
> 
> moto
> auto
> ...


e meno male che eri buona 

Non mi viene in mente nulla..buio assoluto

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> e meno male che eri buona
> 
> Non mi viene in mente nulla..buio assoluto
> 
> Buscopann


È facilissimo!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È facilissimo!


:maestra:


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2017)

Rinnovo


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> Rinnovo


No


----------



## Buscopann (4 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono buona:
> 
> moto
> auto
> ...


Tiro a indovinare, ma col cavolo che è facile. Son tutti muti come puoi vedere.

MASCHERA

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tiro a indovinare, ma col cavolo che è facile. Son tutti muti come puoi vedere.
> 
> MASCHERA
> 
> Buscopann


No.


----------



## Buscopann (4 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.


Viso


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Febbraio 2017)

Mini?


----------



## Buscopann (4 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Mini?


Se è Mini non vale però! Mica è una parola 

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Mini?


Giusto!:up:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se è Mini non vale però! Mica è una parola
> 
> Buscopann


Certo che è una parola.


----------



## Buscopann (4 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che è una parola.


Ma non è un prefisso diminutivo?

Buscopann


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se è Mini non vale però! Mica è una parola
> 
> Buscopann





Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma non è un prefisso diminutivo?
> 
> Buscopann



Poche chiacchiere e azzecca què 


- PANORAMA

- BLASONE

- CALDO

- FILM

- SCHERMO


----------



## Buscopann (4 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Poche chiacchiere e azzecca què
> 
> 
> - PANORAMA
> ...


Brivido (però che c'entra il blasone..boh..mi sa che ho cannato :carneval: )


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Brivido (però che c'entra il blasone..boh..mi sa che ho cannato :carneval: )


Nein


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma non è un prefisso diminutivo?
> 
> Buscopann


Lo era. Ha assunto valore di sostantivo.
Infatti è nell'uso dire "ho visto una ragazza con una mini vertiginosa" oppure "ti vengo a prendere con la Mini"


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Poche chiacchiere e azzecca què
> 
> 
> - PANORAMA
> ...


Maxi :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (4 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Maxi :rotfl:


E vabbè.. :rotfl:

Busocopann


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Maxi :rotfl:


Acqua


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Acqua


Abbraccio


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Abbraccio


No. Sostituire blasone con nobiltà, più intuitivo.


----------



## spleen (4 Febbraio 2017)

Titolo
Piatto


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Febbraio 2017)

Ragazzi, chiedo umilmente perdono. Agg' sbagliat 'na cosa grave: non è CALDO ma FREDDO. E sostituite BLASONE/NOBILTA', attraverso la quale mi sa che è impossibile arrivare alla soluzione, con PROFONDO. Scusassero ancora.


Dunque:

- PANORAMA

- PROFONDO

- FREDDO

- FILM

- SCHERMO


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ragazzi, chiedo umilmente perdono. Agg' sbagliat 'na cosa grave: non è CALDO ma FREDDO. E sostituite BLASONE/NOBILTA', attraverso la quale mi sa che è impossibile arrivare alla soluzione, con PROFONDO. Scusassero ancora.
> 
> 
> Dunque:
> ...


Blu


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Blu


Bravissima!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Bravissima!


:ballo:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

POVERI 
RUOLO
POLITICO
UTENTE
TINTA


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> POVERI
> RUOLO
> POLITICO
> UTENTE
> TINTA



Tono?


Registro?


Aiutino?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Tono?
> 
> 
> Registro?
> ...


È talmente chiaro... non posso aiutare.


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È talmente chiaro... non posso aiutare.


Qualcosa tipo oscuro?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Qualcosa tipo oscuro?


No. È sotto gli occhi.


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. È sotto gli occhi.


Borsa?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È talmente chiaro... non posso aiutare.


Stato


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Stato


Volete la soluzione?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Volete la soluzione?


No perché: (


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No perché: (


Ve l'ho anche già data.


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ve l'ho anche già data.


Ho pensato a chiara, soluzione e occhi, ma non ci stanno


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ho pensato a chiara, soluzione e occhi, ma non ci stanno


È perché non mi vuoi bene.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ve l'ho anche già data.


Soluzione? :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> POVERI
> RUOLO
> POLITICO
> UTENTE
> TINTA


Brunetta !!!!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Brunetta !!!!


Tu si che mi vuoi bene! :up:


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Brunetta !!!!


Opperbacco :rotfl::rotfl:

Ma ruolo?


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu si che mi vuoi bene! :up:



Megalomane :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu si che mi vuoi bene! :up:


Ruolo e poveri ? 

Ora studio la mia cinquina ve la fo facile


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Opperbacco :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma ruolo?


Blondie e Brunette sono ruoli nel cinema, come l'amoroso nella commedia dell'arte.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ruolo e poveri ?
> 
> Ora studio la mia cinquina ve la fo facile


La Brunetta dei Ricchi e Poveri. All'inizio lei era una dei due vestiti da poveri.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

DITO
SETTIMO
VOLO
OCCHI
CANALE

è  supersupersupersuperfacile


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> DITO
> SETTIMO
> VOLO
> OCCHI
> ...


Cielo


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Blondie e Brunette sono ruoli nel cinema, come l'amoroso nella commedia dell'arte.


E chi lo sapeva? Beata ignoranza


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cielo


B r a v a


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> B r a v a


Adesso mi tocca pensarne un altro :thinking:


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> B r a v a


Non ho fatto in tempo a rispondere :rotfl:


Ne avevo una pronta di cui non conosco neanch'io la soluzione  E' del marito che me le propina, sempre difficilissime


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Monitor
Sumeri
Nuoto
Cioccolato
Mezza luna


----------



## spleen (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Monitor
> Sumeri
> Nuoto
> Cioccolato
> Mezza luna


Tavoletta


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Tavoletta


Bravo! :up:


----------



## Andrea Lila (8 Febbraio 2017)

Spleen!! Tocca a te


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Tavoletta


Ma che bravo !!!!! Ora prepara la cinquina


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

*in attesa si Spleen*

*Lucida
Brutto
Minuscolo
Vino
Aperto*


----------



## andrea53 (10 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Lucida
> Brutto
> Minuscolo
> Vino
> Aperto*


Carattere?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Carattere?


:up: Bravo!


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Febbraio 2017)

[MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] e [MENTION=5074]andrea53[/MENTION] 
Chi dei due?


----------



## andrea53 (10 Febbraio 2017)

*proviamo...*

Calcio
Maestro
Cima
Vela
Motore

non è difficile (credo)


----------



## Andrea Lila (10 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Calcio
> Maestro
> Cima
> Vela
> ...


Albero?


----------



## andrea53 (10 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Albero?


Bravissima


----------



## Andrea Lila (10 Febbraio 2017)

*Sempre in attesa di Spleen*



andrea53 ha detto:


> Bravissima



Grazie!



Celo pronta:


- STATO
- GUIDA
- CIOCCOLATO
- ISOLA
- STRUMENTI


----------



## andrea53 (12 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Grazie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Piperita (12 Febbraio 2017)

Non sono molto brava con questi giochi, per ogni parola faccio circonlocuzioni e poi mi perdo:carneval:

I primi termini mi fanno pensare all'EBBREZZA e poi nin'zo:rotfl:


----------



## Andrea Lila (12 Febbraio 2017)

Non è difficilissima. Forza, su, su


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Non è difficilissima. Forza, su, su


Buongiorno :inlove:


----------



## Andrea Lila (12 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno :inlove:



Buongiorno stella. Sono ancora nel letto, incredibbbile.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Buongiorno stella. Sono ancora nel letto, incredibbbile.


Io mi sono alzata alle 8.15 circa


----------



## andrea53 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Grazie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


capo?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Grazie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cucina ?


----------



## ilnikko (13 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Grazie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


barra ?


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> capo?



No.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cucina ?


No.



ilnikko ha detto:


> barra ?




Siiiiiiii!!!!!!!! Bravo!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2017)

[MENTION=4875]ilnikko[/MENTION] tocca a te 

Ma isola con barra ?


----------



## ilnikko (13 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> @_ilnikko_ tocca a te
> 
> Ma isola con barra ?


hovintoquacchecosa ? 
posso lasciare l'incombenza a qualcun'altro ? tipo la fiamma o la bruna ? io non credo di essere portato per crearne...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> hovintoquacchecosa ? ..


No


----------



## ilnikko (13 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> No


Vuoi farlo te ?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Vuoi farlo te ?


Negatissima, grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> hovintoquacchecosa ?
> posso lasciare l'incombenza a qualcun'altro ? tipo la fiamma o la bruna ? io non credo di essere portato per crearne...


Sei passato su Maremma maiala 3D hotness?
A maschietti mi dormite oggi


----------



## ilnikko (13 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei passato su Maremma maiala 3D hotness?
> A maschietti mi dormite oggi


VENGO


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> VENGO


:rotfl:


----------



## andrea53 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> @_ilnikko_ tocca a te
> 
> Ma isola con barra ?


pensa tu che io ci sono stato...  
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isola_di_Barra


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> pensa tu che io ci sono stato...
> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isola_di_Barra


Io nemmeno la conoscevo


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Febbraio 2017)

Io ne ho una facile facile a portata di tasti, la volete?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io ne ho una facile facile a portata di tasti, la volete?


Si :inlove:


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Febbraio 2017)

Facilissima:

- PRESSIONE

- RARO

- NATURALE

- MASCHERA

- PERFETTI


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Facilissima:
> 
> - PRESSIONE
> 
> ...


Olio


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Olio


Nein.


----------



## andrea53 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Olio



GAS?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> GAS?


Che bravo! Però lo deve dire lei


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> GAS?



:up:


----------



## andrea53 (16 Febbraio 2017)

*proviamo...*

ESTERNO
OPERAIO
SOLO
COPPA
UOMO

ma non sono tanto bravo a farla difficile...


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Febbraio 2017)

Mondo?


----------



## Piperita (16 Febbraio 2017)

Nonno


----------



## andrea53 (16 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Nonno


No no


----------



## Brunetta (16 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> ESTERNO
> OPERAIO
> SOLO
> COPPA
> ...


Lavoro


----------



## Piperita (16 Febbraio 2017)

Calciatore:singleeye:


----------



## andrea53 (16 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Mondo?


Bravissima


----------



## Andrea Lila (18 Febbraio 2017)

- PARTITA
- MAZZE
- IMPOSTARE
- PALLA
- CINEMA


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> - PARTITA
> - MAZZE
> - IMPOSTARE
> - PALLA
> - CINEMA


Posizione


----------



## spleen (18 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> - PARTITA
> - MAZZE
> - IMPOSTARE
> - PALLA
> - CINEMA


Battute


----------



## Andrea Lila (18 Febbraio 2017)

No.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Battute


:inlove:


----------



## Andrea Lila (18 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :inlove:


Se i cuoricioni sono per la risposta, ritirarli pliz :carneval:


----------



## spleen (18 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> - PARTITA
> - MAZZE
> - IMPOSTARE
> - PALLA
> - CINEMA


lancio


----------



## Andrea Lila (18 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> lancio


No.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Se i cuoricioni sono per la risposta, ritirarli pliz :carneval:


Cuore ?


----------



## Andrea Lila (18 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cuore ?


No, mia cara


----------



## spleen (18 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> - PARTITA
> - MAZZE
> - IMPOSTARE
> - PALLA
> - CINEMA


gioco


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2017)

Centro


----------



## Andrea Lila (18 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> gioco


Fuochino.


----------



## spleen (18 Febbraio 2017)

gara


----------



## Andrea Lila (18 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> gara



Ci stai girando intorno. Entraci dentro


----------



## spleen (18 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ci stai girando intorno. Entraci dentro


Azione


----------



## Piperita (18 Febbraio 2017)

baseball


----------



## Andrea Lila (18 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Azione





Piperita ha detto:


> baseball


Nisba.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Nisba.


I tuoi sono i più difficili


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2017)

Vittoria


----------



## Andrea Lila (18 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> I tuoi sono i più difficili



:sarcastic:



Brunetta ha detto:


> Vittoria



No.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2017)

Set


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Set



Bravissima!!!!! :up:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Bravissima!!!!! :up:


L'avevo pensato subito ma è la mazza che mi ha confuso. Pensavo al baseball. Poi ho capito il set di mazze.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

Calcio
piedi 
aereo
farfalla
sogni


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'avevo pensato subito ma è la mazza che mi ha confuso. Pensavo al baseball. Poi ho capito il set di mazze.


Stavo per aggiungere che mazze poteva essere sostituito con pennelli o matite per esempio, tanto per non farvi depistare troppo. Avrei proposto anche la sesta parola, viaggio. Sei stata davvero brava


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Calcio
> piedi
> aereo
> farfalla
> sogni


Ali?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ali?


Uffa :unhappy: troppo facile eh?


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uffa :unhappy: troppo facile eh?


Bhè, si, era facilina.


Ora non ne ho di pronte. Ci penso su


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Febbraio 2017)

- MEMORIA
- MARTELLO
- FRECCIA
- OCCHIO
- AMICO


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> - MEMORIA
> - MARTELLO
> - FRECCIA
> - OCCHIO
> - AMICO


Ferro?


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ferro?



No.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2017)

Cuore


----------



## spleen (20 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> - MEMORIA
> - MARTELLO
> - FRECCIA
> - OCCHIO
> - AMICO


Disco?


----------



## andrea53 (22 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> - MEMORIA
> - MARTELLO
> - FRECCIA
> - OCCHIO
> - AMICO


penna?


----------



## Andrea Lila (22 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cuore





spleen ha detto:


> Disco?



Mi spiace, no. Andrea è stato bravissimo,



andrea53 ha detto:


> penna?



non era per niente facile:up:


----------



## spleen (22 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Mi spiace, no. Andrea è stato bravissimo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci avevo anche pensato ma non sono riuscito a collegare penna con martello.
A proposito, cosa li collega?

Andrea è un fuoriclasse!


----------



## Andrea Lila (22 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci avevo anche pensato ma non sono riuscito a collegare penna con martello.
> A proposito, cosa li collega?
> 
> Andrea è un fuoriclasse!


La penna del martello è quella opposta alla testa (la parte piatta con cui si batte). Non lo sapevo neanch'io, l'ho scoperto creando la ghigliottina


----------



## andrea53 (22 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Mi spiace, no. Andrea è stato bravissimo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





spleen ha detto:


> Ci avevo anche pensato ma non sono riuscito a collegare penna con martello.
> A proposito, cosa li collega?
> 
> Andrea è un fuoriclasse!


 Grazie. Però non esagerate che mi mettete in imbarazzo...:mexican:


----------



## andrea53 (22 Febbraio 2017)

MURO
MINERALE
RUDE
LEGNO
VIDEOGIOCHI


----------



## Piperita (22 Febbraio 2017)

Cavallo


----------



## andrea53 (22 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Cavallo


No:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> MURO
> MINERALE
> RUDE
> LEGNO
> VIDEOGIOCHI


Sale


----------



## Piperita (22 Febbraio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> No:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non ne azzecco una


----------



## Andrea Lila (22 Febbraio 2017)

Grezzo?


----------



## andrea53 (23 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Grezzo?




Bravissima... a te la palma del vincitore!:up:


----------



## andrea53 (23 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sale



no...


----------



## Andrea Lila (23 Febbraio 2017)

- VENTO

- SPERANZA

- BIELLA

- ETNIA

- TEMPO


Non la indovinerete mai


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> - VENTO
> 
> - SPERANZA
> 
> ...


Filo


----------



## Andrea Lila (23 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Filo



No.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> No.


Senza


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2017)

Refolo


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> - VENTO
> 
> - SPERANZA
> 
> ...


Nord


----------



## Andrea Lila (24 Febbraio 2017)

[QUOTE-Brunetta;1787815]Senza[/QUOTE]



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Refolo





Brunetta ha detto:


> Nord



Nein. È difficile. 

Su richiesta inserisco una sesta parola, quella che mi ha suggerito l'idea di questa ghigliottina e che non ho messo perchè mi sembrava facilitasse troppo.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Nein. È difficile.
> 
> Su richiesta inserisco una sesta parola, quella che mi ha suggerito l'idea di questa ghigliottina e che non ho messo perchè mi sembrava facilitasse troppo.


Richiesta :mexican:


----------



## Andrea Lila (24 Febbraio 2017)

- VINO


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2017)

Spirito


----------



## Andrea Lila (24 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spirito



Nichts.


----------



## Andrea Lila (25 Febbraio 2017)

E allora? Altro aiutino? Quello risolutivo?


Vado?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> E allora? Altro aiutino? Quello risolutivo?
> 
> 
> Vado?


Vai!


----------



## Andrea Lila (25 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vai!


- MARE


Tre, due, uno.................................................................


----------



## spleen (25 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> - MARE
> 
> 
> Tre, due, uno.................................................................


nave?


----------



## Andrea Lila (25 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> nave?


No 


Aggiungo:


 - AGITATO


----------



## spleen (25 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> No
> 
> 
> Aggiungo:
> ...


onda


----------



## Andrea Lila (25 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> onda


No, pensa ad un aggettivo.


----------



## spleen (25 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> No, pensa ad un aggettivo.


mosso?
movimento 
moto


----------



## Andrea Lila (25 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> mosso?
> movimento
> moto


Siiii!!!  E' *MOSSO* :up:


----------



## spleen (25 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Siiii!!!  E' *MOSSO* :up:


Fanne un'altra, io non sono bravoa pensarle, piu semplice stavolta.....


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2017)

Mi sono distratta un attimo :unhappy:


----------



## Andrea Lila (25 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Fanne un'altra, io non sono bravoa pensarle, piu semplice stavolta.....


Ora non ho tempo, il parrucco mi aspetta  

 Cedo la palla a chi ne ha voglia


----------



## spleen (25 Febbraio 2017)

Ne propongo una io: facile facile


scrivere

madre

pasqua

oro

schermo


----------



## Andrea Lila (26 Febbraio 2017)

Rosa?


----------



## spleen (26 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Rosa?


no


----------



## Piperita (26 Febbraio 2017)

uovo:carneval:


----------



## spleen (26 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ne propongo una io: facile facile
> 
> 
> scrivere
> ...





Piperita ha detto:


> uovo:carneval:


No
 modifico qualche parametro sennò mi sa che è troppo difficile

SCRIVERE
MADRE
PASQUA
DORATA
MONITOR


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> No
> modifico qualche parametro sennò mi sa che è troppo difficile
> 
> SCRIVERE
> ...


Icona


----------



## spleen (26 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Icona


yesssss
brava!


----------



## Piperita (26 Febbraio 2017)

finestra :sonar:
opsss troppo tardi..cmq sono negata:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> yesssss
> brava!


Ehm e mo che mi invento :rotfl: ci devo pensare


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2017)

Rosa 
Magnetico 
Partenza 
Ginnastica
Gala 

È  superfacilissimo


----------



## spleen (26 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Rosa
> Magnetico
> Partenza
> Ginnastica
> ...


Campo?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Campo?


No


----------



## spleen (26 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> finestra :sonar:
> opsss troppo tardi..cmq sono negata:rotfl:


No, perchè? Guarda che spessissimo sia arriva facilmente alla soluzione senza pensarci chissachè, solo perchè si sente l'assonanza di una parola.....


----------



## spleen (26 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Rosa
> Magnetico
> Partenza
> Ginnastica
> ...


Punto?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Punto?


No


----------



## Piperita (26 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Rosa
> Magnetico
> Partenza
> Ginnastica
> ...


abito


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> abito


No


----------



## Andrea Lila (26 Febbraio 2017)

Campo?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Campo?


No


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2017)

Nastro


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nastro


Bravaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2017)

Rimettiamo in sesto la ghigliottina con una parola facile facile.

Libero 
Persona
Cambiare
Cane
Nuovo


----------



## Lostris (4 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Rimettiamo in sesto la ghigliottina con una parola facile facile.
> 
> Libero
> Persona
> ...


Corso?


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Corso?


No, mi spiace.


----------



## Piperita (4 Marzo 2017)

amico


----------



## Lostris (4 Marzo 2017)

Mondo?


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mondo?


Si, brava.  

mondo amico, mondo cane, persona di mondo, cambiare il mondo etc...

ora tocca a te


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> amico


interessante ma no purtroppo.


----------



## Lostris (4 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, brava.
> 
> mondo amico, mondo cane, persona di mondo, cambiare il mondo etc...
> 
> ora tocca a te


Provo... 

MARGHERITA

STRINGERE

PUNTO

GOLA

GIUNCO


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Provo...
> 
> MARGHERITA
> 
> ...


nodo?


----------



## Lostris (4 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> nodo?


L'ho fatta troppo facile?? 

Bravo!!


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2017)

Nuova tornata:

Produzione
Vecchio
Forma
Mafioso
Riempire


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Nuova tornata:
> 
> Produzione
> Vecchio
> ...


Stampo


----------



## Lostris (4 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stampo


Che brava! :up:


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stampo


Brava, giusto.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2017)

Accidenti adesso ci penso...


----------



## spleen (5 Marzo 2017)

Intanto ne lancio un'altra io di facile:

Dente
Cinese
Taglio
Ufficiale
Originale


----------



## Piperita (5 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Intanto ne lancio un'altra io di facile:
> 
> Dente
> Cinese
> ...


Cavallo:rotfl:


----------



## spleen (5 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Cavallo:rotfl:


Mi spiace, no


----------



## Piperita (5 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi spiace, no


Se vi pago, mi fate vincere per una volta? Anche se non c'azzecco, basta un sì:sorriso2:


----------



## Piperita (5 Marzo 2017)

Adoro gli animali...allora dico LEONE  :sbatti:


----------



## spleen (5 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Adoro gli animali...allora dico LEONE  :sbatti:


Lascia stare gli animali.
Ti dò un aiutino.

Prova a pensare tutti i modi di dire che contengono la parola dente....


----------



## Piperita (5 Marzo 2017)

Dipendente 

Sono una frana, ma mi diverto a scrivere corbellerie :festa:


----------



## spleen (5 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Dipendente
> 
> Sono una frana, ma mi diverto a scrivere corbellerie :festa:


No, mi duole dirlo ma non ci hai preso...


----------



## Lostris (5 Marzo 2017)

Lingua?


----------



## Piperita (5 Marzo 2017)

Sorridenteeee:sonar:

Ok mi piace troppo sparare a raffica cavolate, è il gioco più bello che ci sia:sorriso:


----------



## Piperita (5 Marzo 2017)

Anche corrispondente non sarebbe male :ballo:


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Marzo 2017)

Mi associo a "lingua"


----------



## spleen (5 Marzo 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Lingua?





Piperita ha detto:


> Anche corrispondente non sarebbe male :ballo:





Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Mi associo a "lingua"


E'  lingua, avete indovinato 

Il modo di dire a cui mi riferivo, Piperita, è - La lingua batte dove il dente duole -  Ti avevo detto che mi -duoleva- dirti che non era esatto, comunque impegnati, vedrai che ce la fai....

Adesso a chi tocca?


----------



## Piperita (5 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> E'  lingua, avete indovinato
> 
> Il modo di dire a cui mi riferivo, Piperita, è - La lingua batte dove il dente duole -  Ti avevo detto che mi -duoleva- dirti che non era esatto, comunque impegnati, vedrai che ce la fai....
> 
> Adesso a chi tocca?


azz...è vero...vabbè nenti ci fa...tantu scrivu senza pinsari e macari ca ci pensu sugnu fregata u stissu :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2017)

Borghesia
eleganza
carrozza
lotta
seconda


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Borghesia
> eleganza
> carrozza
> lotta
> seconda


 classe


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> classe


Uffa..era facile! :unhappy:
Tocca a te


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uffa..era facile! :unhappy:
> Tocca a te


 Mannaggia non è che  potresti provvedere tu? Non sono brava in queste cose


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mannaggia non è che  potresti provvedere tu? Non sono brava in queste cose


Figurati io...indovinate al primo colpo :unhappy:
Ci penso


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Marzo 2017)

Mentre BruBarry pensa, me ne viene in mente una:

- EFFETTO
- PICK-UP
- FLAUTO
- BOCCA
- VENEZIANO


Mi pare difficilotta, ma chissà


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Mentre BruBarry pensa, me ne viene in mente una:
> 
> - EFFETTO
> - PICK-UP
> ...


Stucco


----------



## andrea53 (17 Marzo 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Mentre BruBarry pensa, me ne viene in mente una:
> 
> - EFFETTO
> - PICK-UP
> ...



Oro?


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Marzo 2017)

Chiedo scusa per il ritardo. Comunque é un no.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa per il ritardo. Comunque é un no.


Tiro.


----------



## Andrea Lila (21 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tiro.


No. Aggiungo FUOCO.


----------



## Foglia (21 Marzo 2017)

Ariete?

(devo concentrarmi sul lavoro, devo concentrarmi sul lavoro, devo concentrarmi sul lavoro.... . Occhei vado ).


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ariete?
> 
> (devo concentrarmi sul lavoro, devo concentrarmi sul lavoro, devo concentrarmi sul lavoro.... . Occhei vado ).


:rofl: poi dopo ci sentiamo in colpa se il capo ti cazzia...lavoraaaaaaaa


----------



## Foglia (21 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rofl: poi dopo ci sentiamo in colpa se il capo ti cazzia...lavoraaaaaaaa


Assolutamente colpevoli.Non è ariete la risposta.E' leone


----------



## Andrea Lila (22 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ariete?
> 
> (devo concentrarmi sul lavoro, devo concentrarmi sul lavoro, devo concentrarmi sul lavoro.... . Occhei vado ).


No. Aggiungo ALARE.

E dopo mi taccio :condom:


----------



## spleen (22 Marzo 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> No. Aggiungo ALARE.
> 
> E dopo mi taccio :condom:


profilo?


----------



## bettypage (22 Marzo 2017)

Camino


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2017)

bettypage ha detto:


> Camino


Ciao Betty


----------



## bettypage (22 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao Betty


Ciao cara


----------



## brenin (23 Marzo 2017)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ciao cara


Ciao !


----------



## bettypage (23 Marzo 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Ciao !


Bernini! Se mai sarai a Torino da qui a luglio(secondo me prorogano sicuramente) ti segnalo una mostra interessante , se non altro per il numero(400) di opere esposte.
http://www.artribune.com/arti-visiv...ra-colori-arte-gam-torino-castello-di-rivoli/

Scusate OT


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Marzo 2017)

bettypage ha detto:


> Bernini! Se mai sarai a Torino da qui a luglio(secondo me prorogano sicuramente) ti segnalo una mostra interessante , se non altro per il numero(400) di opere esposte.
> http://www.artribune.com/arti-visiv...ra-colori-arte-gam-torino-castello-di-rivoli/
> 
> Scusate OT


Adoro Torino ci sarò andata almeno 5 volte 
Buondì


----------



## brenin (23 Marzo 2017)

bettypage ha detto:


> Bernini! Se mai sarai a Torino da qui a luglio(secondo me prorogano sicuramente) ti segnalo una mostra interessante , se non altro per il numero(400) di opere esposte.
> http://www.artribune.com/arti-visiv...ra-colori-arte-gam-torino-castello-di-rivoli/
> 
> Scusate OT


Grazie della segnalazione, penso proprio che non me la perderò ( tra l'altro sono a ca. 130 km. da Torino, poco più di un'ora di autostrada ).

Sempre bello leggerti  !


----------



## Andrea Lila (23 Marzo 2017)

bettypage ha detto:


> Camino




:up:


----------

